# 1978 Audi 80 LS - The Full detail!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Here she is as I first saw her on eBay hidden away in the parts section. 









Too good to pass up on as she's a 1978 Audi 80LS with a genuine fully documented 23,000 miles from new, but the Dorest air and 30 years of being outside had certainly taken it's toll on the paintwork! Never mind the interior!
Don't really know where to start!

Ok, I got one of my drivers to collect the vehicle and drive it back up from Dorset to my unit. It travelled further that day than it did in the whole of 2003!!

The whole of the underside was covered in mud and so were all the inner wheel arches.
A nice mix of TFR, and a jet wash and a soft brush soon loosened the dirt and much to my amazement, the inner arches were blemish free, just a small amount of waxoyl which ain't been shifted yet!!









The whole car was first Jet washed to remove about 5 years of grime off her, then a good 2 bucket wash. 
Now I could finally see the "Kupfer Metallik" paint start to shine once more, but even after washing it still looked filthy









So out with the clay bar to remove some of the bonded rubbish that has probably been stuck there for nearly 30 years!!

Then cracked open some Menzerna PO85 RD3.02 and some new Lake Country Pads and set to work on getting her like new again! First question was, is 30 year old VAG paint as much as a ***** to polish as 5 year old VAG paint? Well, yes and no, it may have been but the RD3.02 soon sorted out that little problem!

Here's a 50/50 shot of the bonnet!









then going down to the PO85RD.
This is as far as I've got with the polishing so far!









Tomorrow, I'll get some Klasse SG on it then it'll either get treated to some Swissvax Best of Show which we've just taken delivery of or some Zymol Zuffenhausen!










The wheels were looking tired as well. The thought of putting on a set of Borbet A's or Ronals and dropping it 60mm did cross my mind for a few seconds, but then sense prevailed and the "Keep it stock" train of thought came out on top! So a quick wash, degrease and a session with the wire brush and some AG silver wheel paint saw them looking a darn site better than they did!








and as they looked tonight!









More will follow when she's fully waxed, and taxed (maybe!!!)


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! What a find. Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That is going to be one lovely motor when complete - Wheels staying stock is the way - but maybe get them blasted ???


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

cant wait 2 c it finished
is gona look sweet!!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> That is going to be one lovely motor when complete - Wheels staying stock is the way - but maybe get them blasted ???


The wheels are more of a make do for now, but get 'em looking fairly tidy again kinda deal. Have a few more ideas up my sleeve for them!


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Great find :thumb: For some reason im strangely drawn to that colour


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good, which look brilliant lowered and some nice rims fitted. 

is that a Porsche 914 in the background?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

sixsr said:


> Looks good, which look brilliant lowered and some nice rims fitted.
> 
> is that a Porsche 914 in the background?


yup!
Hence my username!:thumb: 









never seen a polisher in it's life!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wow this is fantastic find, True Classic the paint looks so much better already.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice, looking forward to the updates


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic find, love it!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A big improvement already.
Keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

go on BORBET'S!!!!!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looking good so far that colour is gonna look fantastic time you've finished.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Quality find, loking forward to the updates!
nice 914 too!


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

Great stuff looking forward to seeing some updates soon:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Audi was a rare find and is going to look _superb_ when finished! 

Love the Cosmic alloys on the 914.........not seen those wheels in over 20 years! 

Alan W


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

old school cool !!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Alan W said:


> The Audi was a rare find and is going to look _superb_ when finished!
> 
> Love the Cosmic alloys on the 914.........not seen those wheels in over 20 years!
> 
> Alan W


Well spotted on the Cosmics! Genuine Porsche Pattern ones!! Took me 3 years to locate a set! I've bought cars for less!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic find there mate, cant wait to see some more.

Where abouts did it come from?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Fantastic find there mate, cant wait to see some more.
> 
> Where abouts did it come from?


It came from somewhere between Stalbridge and Sturminster Newton!:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Great find... Look forward to the next update.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Whoooooaa


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow! Thats a cracker of a car, looking good already. Looking forward to seeing this progress. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Just goes to show that these old skool's are out there and with some TLC you can turn them into real head turners. Just gotta have the vision.

Gotta ask, are all the cars in the background yours? RS2? VW Tricked out daybus? Thats some collection man!! 

Looking forward to the updates - 

Have you posted it up on Retro Rides forum? They will go crazy for this!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Love it - my Dad had an 82 GL and I still reckon it was the best car he ever had.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

CoolCurly said:


> Gotta ask, are all the cars in the background yours? RS2? VW Tricked out daybus? Thats some collection man!!


1995 Oettinger Chipped RS2 on H&R's and 18" Porka Splits!
1987 VW US Spec Multivan on RS2 rims!
1972 914 on Cosmics!
1989 Audi 90 Coupe!

Plus many more not in the picture!:thumb: 
inc. 4 more Audi, a 911 turbo and a Maserati!

I'm not addicted to buying cars....much!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> It came from somewhere between Stalbridge and Sturminster Newton!:thumb:


Thanks for that - just up the road then.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice find


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> 1995 RS2
> 1972 914
> 1989 Audi 90 Coupe!
> 
> ...


If you ever run out of room i'll look after them for you :lol:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Coxy914 said:


> The wheels are more of a make do for now, but get 'em looking fairly tidy again kinda deal. Have a few more ideas up my sleeve for them!


Banded steels ftw!










Maybe powder coated silver or white though.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool motor, top find mate:thumb: 

Looking good so far.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

What a beautiful car


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

A few more shots taken today. Not been able to get too much done cos it's always busy for us on a Friday. Manage to get a wire brush around all the front and rear suspension and on the brake calipers and rear drums and tidied them up with some fresh paint.

New tyres are now back on the rims with a nice coat of Megs Hot Tyre stuff!









started on the roof, but far too busy this afternoon to get too much done









and that metallic copper or "Kupfer Metallik" is now really starting to shine again!!









Apart from the tyres which it needed anyway as they had been on the vehicle for like a million years and were well ropey, I've set aside a budget of NIL pence and the idea was to make a swan out of an Ugly Duckling using just what we've got in the unit! So far, she's starting to look more like a swan every day! May even have to tax her this weekend and take her for a spin!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great thread this! You certainly don't see many of those cars - especially in that condition. Like the shelf of Menz in the background:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Certainly looking very swan-like :thumb:


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Retro Classics*

What a find mate. Look forward to seeing the finished article. Get the wheels done properly though, they add massively to the finish of the car..


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

a5kcl said:


> What a find mate. Look forward to seeing the finished article. Get the wheels done properly though, they add massively to the finish of the car..


Would love to get the wheels done properly, but the budget set aside for this is *nil* pounds and *zero* pence!! The idea behind the project was to resurrect a car using the the products we have in!:thumb: 
And also for the fact that I have a fetish for old Audi's!


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

nice work, Great to see some one looking after a classic like this keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Right, had chance to finish it off this morning (well, on the outside at least!), the interior is another matter!
Spent about 2 hours doing the roof, getting rid of about 30 years of scratches and grime! And about an hour polishing the inside of the door jambs!
Then the whole car had a coat of Klasse sealant glaze then topped off with some Swissvax Zuffenhausen!
It ain't perfect, there are a few little dings and deeper scratches and minor scrapes which you'd expect from a car which has had a couple of elderley owners throughout it's life, but it certainly looks a hundred times better than when it arrived at my unit 2 weeks ago! 
I'd set a budget of NIL to get it looking tidy again but the interior does let it down as all the fabric is sunburnt and frail. Just toying with the idea of getting the interior retrimmed and the small dent in the offisde front door seen to.

Anyway, here's a few pics post glaze and wax!









29 year old front wing!


















gratuitous reflection shot!









shots even!!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Stunning love that colour


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow looks fantastic!


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn stunning for 29 year old paint! Well done!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

That is amazing work there :thumb: and an amazing find. I think that details on vehicles like this are so much more interesting and impressive than those on newer cars - no disrespect to the work that gets shown on DW.

Get it in the monthly competition, you've got to be in with a good chance of winning :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow!! They look like official Audi catalogue shots of when it first came out, unbelievable!!
Now, if you can do the same with 30-somethings.....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Love the idea and execution on that, the car looks great and as you say only using the products you already own a real result


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

........... well ,tonight matthew, i am going to look brand new !!!!!! awesome job 11/10 for persistence :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> ........... well ,tonight matthew, i am going to look brand new !!!!!! awesome job 11/10 for persistence :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


That's just the start of it!

Got all the door locks, door jambs, boot, bonnet and engine bay to do yet!!:lol:


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

wow well i can't wait to see what you do next m8 :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

transtek said:


> Wow!! They look like official Audi catalogue shots of when it first came out, unbelievable!!


That's just what I was thinking as I was scrolling through the latest pics.

That is an absolutely stunning turnaround! :thumb: Some friends of mine used to have a succession of Audi 100's of the same era, I always liked the Audi's of the late 70's and early 80's (no pun intended!)

Top job fella!:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

wow that is an awesome turnaround and as said the pictures look like the original catalogue! :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll post up some more pics soon! Have got a bit anal about detailing this one!

And am also currently doing a detailing resto on a B3 Audi 90 Quattro, which hopefully will be sitting side by side this one lloking very proud when I've finished!


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

look forward to the update pics


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

wow thats unreal mate, very well done :thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Your doing a really nice job of this car Coxy914. I do like the original wheels too but I think it will be well worth blasting them up properly.


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Great work, love that paint!!!

It's got to be worth throwing a few quid at it to get the interior up to a similar standard.

Oh, and keep it completely stock IMHO.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Me thinks you`ve got a competition entry there!!

Daz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

nice work on the outside. the back seat looks like its seen better days though


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Coxy I'm gobsmacked mate. What a gorgeous car!!! Great turn around. I'd defo get the wheels done professionally. Get it back to standard and go for the retrim. Give this girl some life!

Love the car. I mean if I had the choice between that or another Astra then I'd have that every day of the week and twice on Sunday. Gorgeous mate keep up the good work!!!!

a really impressed jam


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> nice work on the outside. the back seat looks like its seen better days though


The cloth on the interior is shot from the car being stood outside in the sun for about 30 years!! I'd like to get it retrimmed as we have Aldridge trimmers near me who have an excellent reputation and are fairly reasonable, but that's future plans at the moment! No money spent on this, just elbow grease for the time being!:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Cracking job fella! Loving it completely but think that the outside latest shots probably dont even do it justice as the colour is very light in the Sun. Probably down to exposure on that Sunny Day but what I mean is that I believe it looks even better to the naked eye and when inside the lock up!

Quite a few jealous eyes on this forum for sure I reckon!?!

Ok, if you have the cash then you can buy pretty much anything but examples like that are indeed a find and the time and attention to detail is priceless IMHO!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice Nice Work Coxy! 

Cheers,

Fatty


----------



## poppasmurf (Apr 27, 2007)

I just love everything about this car a classic good job!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

superb work! what an ebay find that is!


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

ive got one of these siting-runs perfect-a 1.6 diesel lhd from belgrade,83 y plate-fsh from yugoslavia..thot i was the only one on the planet cos havent seen one in years..mite be for sale if anyone desire the diesel lol..great work there-great photos too..


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats a gem of a find, and restored to its former glory! :thumb:


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

update???


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

saw these at the meet earlier this year and it looked lovely :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

olly22n said:


> update???


It's not done many more miles since let's put it that way!!!


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

wow loving it!


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

wow the audi 80 is a classic! is that also an Audi RS2 in the background??? wow a great selection of cars there!


----------



## Countdown (Mar 30, 2006)

Loving it :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

mattchubb1 said:


> wow the audi 80 is a classic! is that also an Audi RS2 in the background??? wow a great selection of cars there!


Audi's are a bad habit!!

Here's a few more of the fleet!


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

That's a great collection.

Slam the Audi, possibly on some polished & detailed Porsche Fuchs rims?

You know it makes sense...!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just found these beading shots which I took not long after she'd been layered up with Dodo Juice Orange Crush!



















and next to her stablemate! A 29K mile Audi 80 CD!


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh and I've resprayed the lower front valance the correct kupfer mettalik as opposed to the orange paint that had gone over there to hide a few scrapes!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> Right, had chance to finish it off this morning (well, on the outside at least!), the interior is another matter!
> Spent about 2 hours doing the roof, getting rid of about 30 years of scratches and grime! And about an hour polishing the inside of the door jambs!
> Then the whole car had a coat of Klasse sealant glaze then topped off with some Swissvax Zuffenhausen!
> It ain't perfect, there are a few little dings and deeper scratches and minor scrapes which you'd expect from a car which has had a couple of elderley owners throughout it's life, but it certainly looks a hundred times better than when it arrived at my unit 2 weeks ago!
> ...


These shots look like a 30 yr old brochure shoot mate:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> These shots look like a 30 yr old brochure shoot mate:thumb:


without the Pornstar tash though!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Fantastic work and a great find:thumb: 
Very envious of your collection of Audi's, a true afficinado _


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

What I can't understand though is why this thread has had sooo many hits in the past day??
It had only been viewed around 3800 times till yesterday morning, come today and it's had over 1500 more views?????

If you do like perving over a nice early audi, then I'll post a blatant link up to this site!

www.classic-audi.co.uk

Plenty more early audi porn in there!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> without the Pornstar tash though!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah you're missing some cardigan / 8 - track action....:wave:

I think the reason the thread is soo popular mate is the condition of the car is stunning and so few about in anything aproaching this nick its a great read! Does emphasise the need for a projects thread on the board!!
Plus everyone loves a 'dub (or and audi):thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Start the next Audi porn project in January!! The idea is to get it ready to take to the concours at Audi Driver in October 2008!!
Did it with the 80 CD 5S and took 1st place with it this year!

Got my work cut out more with this one though!
1977 Mark 1 facelift Audi 80 GLS Estate! One of 2 known RHD models left!!


----------



## threelitre (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like you're as bad with Audis as I am with Austins... My gran had one of them in Kupfer Metallic in the late 70s/80s - very rare sight even here in Germany by now. The Audi 80 Estate was never available in Germany, I think it was only sold in the UK and the USA - definatly a car that would give some head scratching at shows in Germany 

Regards,

Alexander


----------



## n1ckt001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Perhaps match the reg on the trailer to the one on the tow car as a mini project :lol:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

n1ckt001 said:


> Perhaps match the reg on the trailer to the one on the tow car as a mini project :lol:


nah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah you're missing some cardigan


What like these?

















Taken from here:
http://www.clubley.org/


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex L said:


> What like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superb!! Gotta get me a jacket in Jumbo Cord!! That's sooo me!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I want that Jacket too


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

What about the Yorkshire ripper beard though :doublesho


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex L said:


> What about the Yorkshire ripper beard though :doublesho


Not sure what's the worse to look like, ****** PI in an Anorak or the Yorkshire Ripper in a Jumbo Cord jacket!??!?!?!?!


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats on effin cool car!!
I never find gems like this searchin on the 'bay 

Heres one from Edition38 (Well simliar! :thumb :


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

dubber31 said:


> Thats on effin cool car!!
> I never find gems like this searchin on the 'bay
> 
> Heres one from Edition38 (Well simliar! :thumb :


Loove that!! 2 door 80 on air bags ftw!!!


----------



## GuvGTI (Feb 2, 2007)

fantastic work and great resurrection's!! can't wait to build up my own collection myself! Must be a feeling everytime you open up that garage door to see them all sitting there.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> Loove that!! 2 door 80 on air bags ftw!!!


Aw martins one of our crews


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

gti mad man said:


> Aw martins one of our crews


tell him he needs to stick his head over www.classic-audi.co.uk and post up pics of his car for every to perv over!!:thumb:


----------

